# Gargoyles at TJMaxx



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

My wife told me a couple of weeks ago that TJmaxx of all places had a number of large gargoyles. She had been unable to find a price at the time. I finally got by the other day and they a couple of different good sized (25-36" tall) gargoyles. One had wings and the other looks a little too much like a chimp, but is a little smaller. I could not take pics through all the people. I found a price on the smaller of the two and it was $34.99. I assume that the larger is closer to 40, but not too bad for the largest I have seen so far. I did not even know that they carried any Halloween stuff.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The larger ones are mid 50's if i recall.. I have the smaller ones for my columns


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I guess its the wings that add the extra 20 

The are pretty nice though. Seems like the would hold up well. My Lowe's specials are cast plaster that seems to chip pretty easily. One did survive a pre-ToT setup disaster last year. A head dive off of the roof. Funny thing was I did it while setting up the safety lines DOH!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, they have a few really cool items, like a sweet slightly smaller tombstone. I didn't think they were that expensive though...but they will discount that stuff really well somewhere close to Halloween though.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been buying halloween props and decorations from TJMaxx/HomeGoods/Marshalls for a few years now. Have some of the gargoyles that you probably saw. Take a look at my flickr page -- some in the Halloween Store Sightings set and in the Halloween Props/Window Decorations set.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I visit and post on a couple of halloween forums and people do routinely mention what is found in stores. Look under threads with store names or sometimes a thread titled something like Halloween Watch 200x... If you follow the boards and try to read a lot of the posts, you'll have the heads up on all the good stuff a month or two before most people are out there looking for things to buy.

BTW the gargoyles are a resin compound and really very nice. They kind of take up a good amount of space but they're among my favorite props that I own.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is great. Im going to get some of that wine. AWESOME THANKS


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> This is great. Im going to get some of that wine. AWESOME THANKS


Guess you saw some of my pics from Cost Plus?? They have quite a nice selection of halloween food items.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

I have been eyeing these since early Sept. just waiting for when they do the deep discounts.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I've actually seen 4 ft mummies at Home Goods. Great detail, heavy, made of what apeared to be heavy plaster. They looked good. Skeleton face. They cost $110 each. Not much of a deal! Would have been a great addition. I am planning on going back in there to see if they marked them down.


----------

